# Who knows anything about ProKat?



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

"watching" this boat on ebay... been looking a little at Cats but don't know anything about most of the brands except Caracal... what do you guys think of this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250339760153

Any guesses on what it will go for?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I almost bought a 22' with twin F-150 four strokes and should have bit the bullet and done it. I think it is on the lower end of the cat spectrum but it still rides decent. I do know sea cat and twin vee and world cat are in a league of their own and a price tag to match. Try to find one close that you can sea trial and see for yourself, they do handle differently than a mono hull.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Cats are great. I have a 97 25.5 Sea Cat cutty cabin with 140s , loaded to sell for $25,000 (boat, motors, & tralier). PM me if interested.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a 26 foot Pro KAt (Also known as Pro Sport) with twins, and I love it. I will never buy a monohull again. Ask anybody on here who has been on it. We have been in some of the worst seas with it...never scared.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

dont know anything aboutthe brand. not a bad price. http://staugustine.craigslist.org/boa/906118278.html


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Cats ride great in a head sea but not so much in a quartering sea. AS far as cats go pro Kat would be toward the bottom of my list though


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

Bought a 25ft Sea Cat cuddy cabin,1995 model, last year from a guy from Louisiana who fished offshore in it for 10yrs. Only reason he sold it was for health reasons. I got it for 25K.

Been part owner in boats, monohulls, from 18 to 42ft. I LOVE this boat because it is stable, easy on gas (w/twin 135 Mercs), and easy on my spine (history of ruptured/herniated discs).

Dive buddy recently relocated. Have boat-need buddy!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *Freespool (12/11/2008)*Cats ride great in a head sea but not so much in a quartering sea. AS far as cats go pro Kat would be toward the bottom of my list though


you can fix that problem with trim tabs. my boat does not have them but i have not found it to be a problem. another problem i see is the fuel tanks in the 2 sponsons. they dont go down at the same level. cats like this have trim tabs to correct the load. with that being said i will never owned a cat like this. my tank is in the center and i do not have this problem. i can hit 3 mile bridge and head straight for the pass wide open and never have to touch the steering wheel. drives that straight with the single eng. only works in a head on chop. when you are bying a boat really try it out, i would say without the sales man over your shoulder. thats when you will really get to no the boat. they make some cool looking cats these days. but do they ride as good as they look. they do not all ride the same.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I worked on a Glacier bay out of Venice and they roll in a quatering sea. I'm not talking bay chop I mena when it get over 3 ft or so


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

ProKat purchased the World Cat mold a few years back (After a World Cat upgrade). I've fished on several Cat boats and I like thema lot except inextremely rough seas. As with most, I prefer not to fish inrough seas but sometimes you can't help it (storms pop-up, a tournament, etc..). Cat boats are more hydro-dynamic and will slice thru a wave in a much cleaner fashion than a mono-hull. In smaller seas, this works-out great and results in a smooth ride. In larger seas, this clean slice leaves you hanging in mid-air; Then gravity takes over; The weight of the engines causes the stern to land-hard, resulting in a sore back! We broke the jack plates onone Cat and broke the downriggers on another occasion. Keep in mind, thiswas in 6-8 foot seas. If you can avoid the rough seas, you will have a terrific boat. Good luck on your purchase.


----------

